# Dam Catfishermen



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Just curious who else here fishes Cats from the Dam..I seem to always run into guys "trying" but have not met any OGF'ers

care to compair notes ?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll start - 

Circles
20 pound mono
50 pound super line leaders
1-3 oz. leads


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

DAM Fisherman I Am!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im not much of a Dam fisherman but I do fish Wills Creek Dam a couple times a year for flatheads, 7ft med/hvy or Heavy Action Rods, 30lb Mono on Casting Reels, Large LIVE Baits with 6/0-8/0 Kahle or Octopus hooks, 4 or 5 oz of lead...


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I fished Racine dam for blues and flatheads and did very well. I used 50 pound test because the current is so strong there. I would throw net shad when i saw a school of them and hook them threw the lips with a size 7 circle hook. No weight. They would swim to the bottom or near it. I also caught a lot of huge hybrids and strippers this way. I fished by the wall where the current wasn't as strong.


----------

